# Worldmark cannot be placed in a trust???



## JohnPaul (Dec 11, 2018)

We are in the process of updating our estate plans.  Moving our various TS to the trust even though most don't have enough value to be concerned if they are not in the trust.

Called WM and they said WM cannot be placed into a trust.  For $299 they will "reference" our trust but the ownership will not be in the trust.

Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## breezez (Dec 11, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> We are in the process of updating our estate plans.  Moving our various TS to the trust even though most don't have enough value to be concerned if they are not in the trust.
> 
> Called WM and they said WM cannot be placed into a trust.  For $299 they will "reference" our trust but the ownership will not be in the trust.
> 
> Anyone else have experience with this?


I heard no about LLC’s but not Trusts 

You might post on WMOWNERS.com if you don’t get many replies here.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 11, 2018)

Definitely ask over on WMO, but I suspect that is true. WM is a membership - and not owned property like Club Wyndham.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 11, 2018)

As far as I know our Worldmark is in our trust. After the fact we found out that our lawyer wanted them there and I think we had to go back and change our Marriott to reflect that but were careful to get everything else in the trust at time of purchase. Found out the hard way that we were alphabetically under Trust with Marriott instead of our last name when family couldn't find us at Hilton Head.


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 11, 2018)

Yes I experienced this but as I recall it wasn't my Wyndham ownership that was an issue, it was another one. Anyway, we just decided to leave them out of the trust. I wrote a document about the timeshares to include in our will and trust documents. It outlines what timeshares we own, how to make reservations and pay MF, and it explains how to sell or get rid of them.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 16, 2018)

FWIW, my parents had a trust when they passed and also owned WM.  WM was not in the trust ... but _extremely easy_ to transfer to a family member who wished to take the membership.  Super easy ... and the account retained all its original properties. (That is, it is still considered a developer-purchase and is not treated as a resale even though the ownership was transferred.)


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 22, 2018)

Went to an update at The Camlin today and mentioned this.  Several staff said they thought this was wrong, partly as they have seen reservations in the name of a Trust.  I'll check again.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 23, 2018)

You place the WM membership into the trustee's name and in the trust document you leave instructions on what to do with the WM contract.

Or leave it in your name and leave it some one in your Will.

Bill


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 24, 2018)

All of our timeshares are in our trust.  They were done about 20 years ago in California.


----------

